# If you aren't getting tipped, you can save up to 20%



## SansTalent (Apr 22, 2017)

Even better than GEICO!

Since most Uber, Lyft and rideshare drivers don't get tipped for their services. And some complain an awful lot about it instead of simply quitting, I think these people should be proactive and complain to the correct people. Complaining to other fellow drivers is not the correct demographic.

Simply print out a card that simply states that you are an Uber or Lyft driver and that you are exempt from tipping other service providers. Just toss that on your next bill at the restaurant along with exact payment.

This is sort of a joke, but if enough people did it, it would become newsworthy, and the publicity alone will create awareness (and anger) for the given topic. Uber drivers compare themselves to taxicab drivers. BUT, don't forget about our wonderful flight attendants that seem to have had it with customers these days! They should join in on the fun!


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Pointless, and a lie. Terrible idea.


----------



## TDKPyrostasis (Jul 13, 2017)

So because someone treated you like crap you want to treat someone else like crap? Seriously?

Its like pay it forward... but instead Crap it forward...

Just no. Don't be a horrible person.


----------



## PVP (Aug 23, 2016)

Picked up a bartender yesterday for a 30 minute ride. He said he makes about $100 in tips a night. My tip from him was $0.00.


----------



## handiacefailure (Mar 12, 2017)

PVP said:


> Picked up a bartender yesterday for a 30 minute ride. He said he makes about $100 in tips a night. My tip from him was $0.00.


Bar employees are awful about tipping. I don't get it I've been a great tipper my entire adult life because I used to deliver pizzas and we depended on tips and one of my best friends used to be a waiter and he tips well to this day as well for the same reason. I don't understand why bartenders are stingy when it comes to tipping.

If I give a ride to someone that I know has a job that depends on tips and they stiff me they get a 1 or 2 star rating and you better believe if I ever have them as a server they are getting a zero tip. If my neighbor who drives for Uber/Lyft gets stiffed by a service person he'll purposely go to the restaurant with his wife and try to sit in their section and when the bill comes he'll mention to the server/bartender that it was driving him nuts how he knew them and figured out that he had them for an uber passenger and then on the credit card tip line writes ***** I don't have that kind of balls but I do make a comment that I remembered having them as an uber passenger.

Same when I delivered pizzas in college. If I had a service employee stiff me I would stiff them even if the service was good.


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

PVP said:


> Picked up a bartender yesterday for a 30 minute ride. He said he makes about $100 in tips a night. My tip from him was $0.00.


Your rating to "IT" should have been 2 stars


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

That's true. You could actually go to different restaurants and not tip. There's nothing illegal about it. Because I read that even though they only make 3 bucks an hour, their boss is required to make up the difference if they don't make min wage.

But I don't think that 2 wrongs make a right. However, if you pick up a bartender or waiter, they brag about tips and they tell you when and where they work, then it's fair game. You can go there and write that being an Uber driver makes you exempt from tipping. You can write 5 stars. 

But don't just go out to restaurants and bars and do it on purpose.


----------



## Fuber168 (Jul 11, 2017)

SansTalent said:


> Even better than GEICO!
> 
> Since most Uber, Lyft and rideshare drivers don't get tipped for their services. And some complain an awful lot about it instead of simply quitting, I think these people should be proactive and complain to the correct people. Complaining to other fellow drivers is not the correct demographic.
> 
> ...


Yup.....this is what I said to the workers at the restaurants. I do not get tips for my services and therefore I do not tip others for their services. Have you ever tip your driver? All of them shut up and go away. We all need to do something to show them we are HUMAN too.



PVP said:


> Picked up a bartender yesterday for a 30 minute ride. He said he makes about $100 in tips a night. My tip from him was $0.00.


Repeat many times.....Uber drivers should stop tipping any servers and bartensers!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

If this becomes a thing that Uber drivers are known not to tip others I guarantee that this will negatively affect tipping to us.

While most people do not tip Uber drivers, I still get some tips. Last night one person gave me a $10 bill and through Uber, and I made $85 from fares. So my income from tips last night was well over 10%.

This is actually not that uncommon that a huge percent of my pay is tips. It's just odd the way it works because usually I only get 1 or 2 tips in a night, it just tends to usually be a $5 bill or a $10 bill, sometimes even a $20 bill.

I personally would not go to a server and eat at their place and stiff them just because they didn't tip me... too much work... plus I cannot afford to eat at their place even without paying a tip. Why would I want to reward them with business even if they will be ungrateful about it due to a lack of a tip? I'd rather just add their business to my list of places not to ever go to if I actually come upon money some day.

The second reason is, I don't want any rumors about me to spread that I don't tip.

I find it shocking how it seems to me that I am a small person in a large world and never seem to recognize anyone, yet people seem to recognize me all the time.

So instead, I tend to make it a point to tip large amounts on the rare occasions where I do go to a place where it is customary to tip. About the only place I ever eat out is a sub sandwich shop. I tip them $5 on $12-20 worth of food.


----------



## Fuber168 (Jul 11, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> If this becomes a thing that Uber drivers are known not to tip others I guarantee that this will negatively affect tipping to us.
> 
> While most people do not tip Uber drivers, I still get some tips. Last night one person gave me a $10 bill and through Uber, and I made $85 from fares. So my income from tips last night was well over 10%.
> 
> ...


Nope....we will let the people know why we should getting tips also. Its a fair game.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Fuber168 said:


> Yup.....this is what I said to the workers at the restaurants. I do not get tips for my services and therefore I do not tip others for their services. Have you ever tip your driver? All of them shut up and go away. We all need to do something to show them we are HUMAN too.
> 
> Repeat many times.....Uber drivers should stop tipping any servers and bartensers!


You're right. We do need to show them.


----------



## SansTalent (Apr 22, 2017)

I happen to enjoy tipping and also getting tipped by others for good and solid work performance. The original post was in jest to the countless complaints about passengers and their antics to not identify and reciprocate to other members of the perceived service industry, again, flight attendants can accept tips if you try to give it to them a second time--just ask to find out instead of assuming that they don't accept tips similar to rideshare passengers.

I do tip at bars and restaurants, but make it clear to the server that I am a rideshare driver and that it would be nice if we got tipped as well for good service. There are SO many times when I get told that they didn't know or they were specifically told NOT to tip drivers. So, the best path is to let the word out in a happy and acceptable manner. 

Every tipping moment for drivers is a moment to let others know that we would also like to be tipped (for good service).


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

SansTalent said:


> I happen to enjoy tipping and also getting tipped by others for good and solid work performance. The original post was in jest to the countless complaints about passengers and their antics to not identify and reciprocate to other members of the perceived service industry, again, flight attendants can accept tips if you try to give it to them a second time--just ask to find out instead of assuming that they don't accept tips similar to rideshare passengers.
> 
> I do tip at bars and restaurants, but make it clear to the server that I am a rideshare driver and that it would be nice if we got tipped as well for good service. There are SO many times when I get told that they didn't know or they were specifically told NOT to tip drivers. So, the best path is to let the word out in a happy and acceptable manner.
> 
> Every tipping moment for drivers is a moment to let others know that we would also like to be tipped (for good service).


There are SO many times when I get told that they didn't know or they were specifically told NOT to tip drivers.
And do you believe this BS. Or more than likely it's their Excuse for being an Ingrate, for not demonstrating appreciation for good service?


----------



## Travis -k (Sep 11, 2016)

SansTalent said:


> Even better than GEICO!
> 
> Since most Uber, Lyft and rideshare drivers don't get tipped for their services. And some complain an awful lot about it instead of simply quitting, I think these people should be proactive and complain to the correct people. Complaining to other fellow drivers is not the correct demographic.
> 
> ...


There are a lot of us in the LA forum that draw stars on Napkins and leave them in tip jars and on tables


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

PVP said:


> Picked up a bartender yesterday for a 30 minute ride. He said he makes about $100 in tips a night. My tip from him was $0.00.


Ha ! Me too, and also got zero $ for it. Could have probably gotten "much more" though, as she was drunk, and all over me..... However, 1) I would NEVER cheat on my GF anyway, and 2) my GF is infinitely hawter and more well built than that girl in the first place !  lol


----------



## CanadianUberMan (Jul 23, 2017)

PVP said:


> Picked up a bartender yesterday for a 30 minute ride. He said he makes about $100 in tips a night. My tip from him was $0.00.


I love when this happens. People talk about how much they get tipped at their job, cutting hair, serving food, etc. then at the end of the ride.... nothing.


----------



## SansTalent (Apr 22, 2017)

No tips for anyone would be best. It's terrible when Uber or Lyft drivers have to pay tips when the same drivers get stiffed by other service providers claiming ignorance in tipping etiquette. Best solution is to remind people you are tipping that drivers need to be tipped as well. Hopefully they spread the word.

Tipping ruins the true price for goods and services and creates service discrimination for *regular* folks that don't tip as much as fellow big tippers. You see it all the time and it's not a good feeling waiting for a table and watching someone just stroll in and be seated right away with extra special treatment.

I guess it's just too hard to motivate workers on a set wage, hence you have tipping. Lazy workers!!!

If anyone does print out a card that claims exemption from tips, it will have a chance at going viral as soon as someone posts it online.

It's a bit cruel, but definitely has a chance to catalyze public awareness that ride-sharing can cost a few more bucks to keep everyone happy.

I like tipping as it makes people feel good about their services. I don't like the concept of tipping though. If everyone did their work properly, we wouldn't really need it.

Disparate treatment is what this thread is all about. Hope can we solve it? I've seen some good, and funny answers like the napkins. Maybe get some printed out with an Uber and Lyft logo? As some people would be clueless LOL. So far I like this idea the best! It could even work paired with a decent tip to create awareness.


----------



## handiacefailure (Mar 12, 2017)

What good does it do to stiff a service employee who provides good service unless you know they don't tip uber/lfyt drivers?

It's one thing if you have had them for a passenger and they stiffed you or you know they have stiffed other uber drivers you know. In that case definitely don't tip.

But if it's a stranger you have no knowledge of if they tip their Uber drivers or if they even use them. There's a few places I'm a regular at near my condo and wouldn't think of stiffing the service people. Some of these people take really good care of me because I tip well (i.e. not charging me for diet coke when I order that instead of alcohol with my meal, pouring drinks stronger, sometimes comping drinks).


----------



## SansTalent (Apr 22, 2017)

I think my replies are TLDR status, but I do like the idea of tipping... along with a memo that stated that drivers like to be tipped as well. If you stiffed every service worker, you would be correct more than 90% of the time so it's not all that blind; just cruel to the few that actually tip drivers.


----------



## DirkDeadeye (Jul 28, 2017)

I used uber a while ago, couple years. I knew the company discouraged tipping. But I'm not gonna let some company tell me what to do, so I gave the guy 10 bucks. Take that establishment!


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

Another tactic - make a sign saying how little you make as an Uber driver, and then stand on a street corner ...


----------

